# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Hardware] StartKey, une idée intéressante

## Paul Verveine

Il arrive de temps en temps que Microsoft soit la cible de nos calembours, seulement pour une fois, nous allons saluer une idée qui pourrait faciliter la mobilité. Microsoft travaille actuellement sur Startkey, une technologie qui permettrait de transporter sur une clé USB ou tout support flash nos préférences Windows.
   Nous pourrions trimballer nos bureaux, données, fonds d'écran pour retrouver un espace personnalisé sur un autre PC équipé de Windows.
   Microsoft cherche à remplacer la technologie U3, qui permet de disposer d'un bureau mobile, en proposant un environnement mobile plus complet. Ce système pourrait également séduire les pays en voie de développement où un ordinateur est rarement utilisé par une seule personne.

StartKey devrait sortir officiellement fin 2008, au moins sous une forme bêta.

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Lucius Tarkin

Bonne idée effectivement....  :;): 

Tant que c'est super sécurisé !

----------


## jerem1306

Ca pourrait être sympa en effet!

----------


## mrFish

Trompé de news toi  non ?

----------


## PeGGaaSuSS

::siffle::

----------


## Backbone

Oula je sens le bordel qu'un truc comme ca pourrais mettre dans mon parc de 500 machines utilisées soit par des lycéens soit par des profs.
Le genre de fonctionnalité qui crée un dossier par user et qui donc te pourri une machine propre en 2 jours.

Je vois pas trop comment ca va ce passer avec les GPO et les profils itinérants, à mon avis faut pas trop rêver...

Ceci dit, pour passer chez un pote ou pour ceux qui ont plusieurs pc avec le même OS, ça peut être super sympa.
Y'a ça aussi, je doute que 98 soit capable de faire ca, et ca représente 30 à 40 % de mon parc quand même, et je suppute que dans tout les lycée c'est pareil.

----------


## Paul Verveine

le u3 laisse pas de trace sur le PC, donc j'espère que grosoft a prévu le coup

----------


## ubermuda

ce genre de système existe déjà sous linux, et effectivement c'est très pratique

----------


## promiscuite

> je doute que 98 soit capable de faire ca, et ca représente 30 à 40 % de mon parc quand même, et je suppute que dans tout les lycée c'est pareil.


si c'est bien ce que j'ai compris, outch.

----------


## Soada

Rien de bien novateur la dedans... ce genre de solution existe déjà sous d'autre OS... après c'est un bon point si cela arrive sous Win  :;):

----------


## tenshu

> ce genre de système existe déjà sous linux, et effectivement c'est très pratique


ouaip mais comme d'ab il suffit que Microsoft ou encore mieux Apple en fasse une présentation du type:
AMAZING FEATURE UNSEEN BEFORE !

Pour que tout le monde abonde ... fatiguant.

----------


## vectra

Intéressant, mais comme déjà dit, ca fait un bail que ca fonctionne sous d'autres systèmes d'exploitation.

----------


## Erokh

N'empêche que sous windows on n'a pas ça, et que donc on sera content si ça nous arrive, voilà, ça vous va?

----------

